# ID Tailfins and Taillights ?



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2015)

Identify cars from the tailfin era - 1948 through the early '60s.

           Try to avoid hitting the BACK button, as that may mess up your score.

Be sure to scroll down until you see the *"Next" *button.

CLICK HERE


----------

